# Gesucht: Geschädigte von "Friedrich Müller"



## cicojaka (25 Januar 2011)

Wer ist Geschädigter von Anrufen im Zusammenhang mit "Friedrich Müller"? Gesucht werden Betroffene, die auf einem Einzelverbindungsnachweis einen Schaden dokumentieren können oder Personen, die weitere Angaben machen können (z.B. zufällig einen derartigen Anruf dokumentiert haben).

Es geht um folgende Nummern, Details auf Anfrage!

GNV 09003001805
GNV 09003001816
GNV 09003001820
GNV 09003001827
GNV 09003003011
RTC 09003311010
RTC 09003311013
RTC 09003311016
RTC 09003311020
RTC 09003448804
RTC 09003448808
RTC 09003448810
RTC 09003471101
RTC 09003471107
RTC 09003471113
RTC 09003669901
RTC 09003669906
RTC 09003669909
RTC 09003669910
RTC 09003773001
RTC 09003773003
RTC 09003773007
RTC 09003996610

Nummern mit Calls

VHU 09003004034
VHU 09003005630
GNV 09003001801
GNV 09003001802
GNV 09003001803
GNV 09003001804
GNV 09003001805
GNV 09003001809
GNV 09003001810
GNV 09003001812
GNV 09003001813
GNV 09003001816
GNV 09003001817
GNV 09003001821
GNV 09003001822
GNV 09003001824
GNV 09003001826
GNV 09003001827
GNV 09003001811
VHU 09003005011
VHU 09003005620
VHU 09003005640
VHU 09003005660
VHU 09003005670
VHU 09003005680
VHU 09003005015
VHU 09003005011
VHU 09003005012
VHU 09003005013
VHU 09003005014
VHU 09003005015
VHU 09003005016
VHU 09003005017
VHU 09003005018
VHU 09003005620
VHU 09003005640
VHU 09003005650
VHU 09003005660
VHU 09003005670
VHU 09003005680
VHU 09003005019
VHU 09003003019
USG 09003550001
USG 09003550002
USG 09003550003
USG 09003550004
USG 09003550005
USG 09003550010
KSD 09003991022
KSD 09003991025 

Ich werde dies auch in die entsprechenden Threads einfügen (oder bitte auch andere, dabei zu helfen)

Lieben Dank
cico


----------



## Unregistriert (20 April 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: Geschädigte von "Friedrich Müller"*

Guten Tag,

hier liegt ein Inkassoschreiben vor wg. angeblichem Anruf der Nummer 09003471107.

Hätten Sie weitere Infos was dort dahinter steckt?

Dienstanbieter ist eine dtms GmbH.

MfG

L.B.


----------



## Aka-Aka (22 April 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: Geschädigte von "Friedrich Müller"*

Die dtms war Netzbetreiber dieser Nummer, heute ist es mr.net services. Die Firma hinter der Nummer ist

R.T.C. Radio-Television-
Communications-Handels GmbH
Gölsdorfgasse 2/13 
1010 Wien
OESTERREICH 

Geschäftsführer der Firma ist 'Herr A*F*, Gesellschafter die ebenfalls einschlägig bekannte Firma WVD.

R.T.C. Radio-Television- Communications- HandelsgmbH, Wien, Wien - FirmenABC.at

*Gesellschafter*
 							Firma WVD Direktverkauf GmbH
 						 						 						 						 						Gesellschaft m.b.H.
									 						 						 						 							Anteil: 100,0000% 					

Das führt somit zum B*-Clan.
WVD Direktverkauf GmbH, Wien, Wien - FirmenABC.at


Ich möchte Sie bitten, sich hier anzumelden, da ich jemanden kenne, der sich dafür interessiert.

Kucken Sie mal hier:
Abzocker am Telefon - ZDF.de


P.S.: Hat nicht die Bundesnetzagentur dem ZDF gegenüber gewisse Aussage bzgl. gewisser Nummern *G*ewisser *B*etrüger gemacht? Erinnere ich mich da nicht an Unklarheiten, ob alle Friedrich-Müller-Nummern gesperrt waren?

Lesen Sie bitte auch hier:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/sho...aben-gewonnen!&p=266290&viewfull=1#post266290
*
Ich habe großes Interesse an diesem Inkassoschreiben!!!*

hier eine Pressemeldung der Wattestäbchenarmee aus 2008
http://www.bundesnetzagentur.de/Sha...8/080813IllegaleTelefonwerbung.html?nn=107070



> [Die Bundesnetzagentur ist in drei Verfahren zu Rufnummernmissbrauch vom Verwaltungsgericht Köln bestätigt worden. Die Bonner Behörde hatte gegen österreichische Firmen, die unter der Marke "Friedrich Müller®" bundesweit tausendfach Verbraucher mit unerwünschten Gewinnanrufen belästigten, harte Maßnahmen verhängt.
> ...
> Der Präsident der Bundesnetzagentur, Matthias Kurth, zeigte sich über die Gerichtsentscheidungen erfreut: "Die Bundesnetzagentur ist wieder vollumfänglich in ihrem Vorgehen gegen Rufnummern-Spam bestätigt worden. Die Entscheidung bestärkt uns, auch weiterhin zum Wohle des Verbrauchers gegen diese Art der Gesetzesverstöße tatkräftig vorzugehen."


kicher kicher


----------



## Aka-Aka (5 Mai 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: Geschädigte von "Friedrich Müller"*

Schade. Hier ging keine weitere Meldung ein...
Aber es gibt Neuigkeiten:
http://www.wirtschaftsblatt.at/home...-privatuniversitaet-insolvent-467688/index.do



> Die WVD Direktverkauf GmbH hat Zahlungsunfähigkeit bzw. Überschuldung eingestanden und am Handelsgericht Wien einen Antrag auf Eröffnung des Konkursverfahrens eingebracht. [...]
> 
> WVD ist ím Versandhandel und Direktmarketing tätig. Töchter brachten in diesem Segment 85 Prozent der Umsätze. Im Antrag führt das Unternehmen aus, dass mit Eingängen aus konzerninternen Forderungen nicht gerechnet werden kann, da die betreffenden Töchter ebenso insolvent sind, auch wurden  bereits zu sechs in Österreich registrierten 100-prozentigen Töchter Insolvenzanträge gestellt.[...] Von der Insolvenz sind weiters 200 Gläubiger betroffen. Die Passiva werden nach KSV1870-Einschätzung in einer Größenordnung von rund 9,2 Millionen € liegen.
> 
> Als Ursache für die Insolvenz wird angegeben, dass das Versandhandelsgeschäft aufgrund schlechter wirtschaftlicher Rahmenbedingungen stark rückläufig war. Auch hätten erhebliche Außenstände nicht eingeholt werden können.


wer's glaubt... ich glaube etwas ganz anderes...


----------



## Aka-Aka (11 Mai 2011)

*AW: Gesucht: Geschädigte von "Friedrich Müller"*

Es bruckert weiter im Land der Berge...
CoolWhois.com - WHOIS search of dwa-gmbh.com
aber die Marburger Augen schauen genau hin...


----------



## Aka-Aka (2 März 2013)

Laut RTL sei G.Br., der Mann hinter "Friedrich Müller", festgenommen worden. Wenn es so wäre, wünsche ich ihm eine seinem Lebenswandel gerecht werdend glückliche Zeit in U-Haft.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (3 März 2013)

Laut dem Bericht in RTL explosiv soll er schon seit ein paar Tagen in U-Haft sitzen.
Im Stream ab ca. 42:35 min. zu sehen.


----------



## Aka-Aka (17 März 2013)

http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/wien/art23652,857903

http://www.heute.at/news/oesterreich/art23655,856322


> Senioren in ganz Europa feierten den "Heute"-Bericht über die Verhaftung des mutmaßlichen Millionenbetrügers Gerhard B. (45). Denn der Chef eines Firmengeflechtes in Wien-Donaustadt agierte international.


----------



## dvill (1 Juni 2014)

http://www.tt.com/wirtschaft/unternehmen/8442079-91/betrugskrimi-um-gewinnspiele-vor-gericht.csp


> Der Angeklagte selbst wehrte sich gestern gegen den Vorwurf des gewerbsmäßigen schweren Betrugs und berief sich auf die Expertise von gleich zwei Justizministern. So verwies B. u. a. auf Minister Wolfgang Brandstetter (ÖVP), der seine Geschäfte geprüft und abgesegnet habe. Er habe „nicht mit irgendwelchen Winkeladvokaten, sondern den allerbesten Anwälten, der Oberschicht“ zusammengearbeitet, sagte der Angeklagte. Neben Brandstetter habe er auch dessen Amtsvorgänger – Ex-Justizminister Dieter Böhmdorfer – beschäftigt. Die Rechtsanwälte hätten die Werbemittel jedes Mal freigegeben.


Die Fakten belegen seit Jahren, dass die weit verbreiteten Betrügereien mit Telekommunikationsmittel politisch gewollt und gestützt sind.


----------



## Bananenrupublikaner (1 Juni 2014)

Völlig richtig dvill! Aber: Auch der bekannte "Krebsarzt" K. aus Bayern nahm sich den Lokalpolitiker G. als Anwalt und schwupps war alles wieder in Butti. Es ist also nicht nur politischer Wille....


----------



## dvill (15 Oktober 2014)

http://kurier.at/wirtschaft/finanze...ft-fuer-abzocker-friedrich-mueller/91.152.425


> Urteil: Vier Jahre Haft für Abzocker Friedrich Müller





> Der Schöffensenat unter Richterin S. Ö. verurteilte den 47-Jährigen wegen schweren gewerbsmäßigen Betruges zu einen unbedingten Freiheitsstrafe von vier Jahren. Das Urteil ist nicht rechtskräftig.





> Wie Staatsanwalt M. B. vorbrachte, soll B. in nur vier Monaten rund 8000 Kunden um mehr als 760.000 Euro geschädigt haben, indem er sie mit leeren Gewinnversprechungen lockte und zur Zahlung einer Bearbeitungsgebühr von 50 Euro veranlasste. Bewusst soll sich der Angeklagte an ein älteres Zielpublikum gewandt haben. Im gesamten Jahr 2008 soll „Friedrich Müller“ lediglich sechs Gewinne ausgezahlt haben.


----------

